
The sound of old typewriters conserved: Adler Gabriele 2000 - doener
https://www.conservethesound.de/sound/schreibmaschine-adler-gabriele-2000.html
======
doener
Here are more of them:
[http://sammlungen.museumsstiftung.de/schreibmaschinen/](http://sammlungen.museumsstiftung.de/schreibmaschinen/)
(all in German)

